# You suck at riding your expensive bike.



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

Just you.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I honestly don't care what they ride, just as long as they ride.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


who says you are skilled or experienced?

i agree with above poster, as long as someones riding who cares what they are on. every bike sales drives the industry and keeps biking companies in business, which is only a good thing imho.


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I honestly don't care what they ride, just as long as they ride.


Good answer.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


Just as many of us skilled riders on exorbitantly priced bikes too. Don't hate on your riding brothers, bro.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


Perhaps they decided to go all out with their first bike. They wanted something nice to learn on. Don't pretend like you know the situation. You just come off like an ass.

In before shitstorm.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

While I agree, I don't care. I think it's kinda a jelaocy thing. I mean, if I could have had a $6,000 mtn bike as a first bike, I would have. But let's be honest, 99% of us can't.

However, there is one reason I think it's not wise to start on a super high end bike if you are a newb. You really learn a lot more about riding (in my eyes) riding on older, rigid bikes or hard tails with old or cheap components. You as a rider learn to compensate for your lacking equipment and learn lots of important skills that will only serve to help you. I feel a lot of modern bikes take some of the "edge" off if you will. With modern FS bikes you can barnstorm down any line you choose and come out ok. On an old 94 rigid Stumpjumpber? Not so much. You were forced to learn things like this, where as if you start out on a new FS bike loaded to the hilt with tech, you won't as much. 

But that's my .02.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I've been riding for years and I pretty much suck and have an expensive bike. It looks great when I push it up climbs. 

To me, it doesn't say "I'm a great mountain biker", it says "I have more money than you do"...lol...

Who cares? Let people ride whatever they want, we are adults on bikes...


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

As a side note: You build up your preferences to stuff by riding, and as you ride more, you learn what bike or components suit you best. Buying a top-of-the-line bike is great and all, but maybe that particular one you bought isn't for you. Then what? Ride lots of stuff over time and graduate to the expensive high end stuff. I feel you'll thank yourself for it.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exorbitantly priced bicycles?


The grapes would taste pretty sweet to them, how about you? Too sour still? Define growing number? and what's exorbitantly to you, 15000? 20000?

I think AZMTN gave the best answer but personally I think a new/novice rider who can afford more expensive bike especially full suspension would benefit most from technology. FS offers extra control and comfort needed to enjoy the trail.

On some group ride I'm the least experienced and skilled on my expensive ride but who are you to judge my skill.:thumbsup:

I was an avid 4 handicap golfer I play with novice player all the time you know my suggestion to them? Nobody cares and/or notice how bad you are as long as you keep it moving same pace as everyone per shot even if it takes you twice as many shots.

I don't care what kind of ride you are on as long as you are a good ambassador of the sport, when you are a jacka$$ and skid and lock up damaging the trail for personal entertainment is when I'd have a problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

There is no downside. The way I see it; if they have the money, let them spend it. If I had it, I would do my part to stimulate the economy.

As others have said; as long as they're riding, it's all good. Yes, they may decide they don't like it or that they bought the wrong bike. Well, that's good too as they'll hopefully sell it rather than let it correct dust and us po folk can buy a high-end bike at a low end price:thumbsup: Perhaps if one weren't so snooty towards them they may sell you the bike when they realize they want something different?

Even if it does collect dust, the profit margin on higher end bikes is more and so I would assume that the extra profit goes into some research which in turn causes the trickle down effecct with lower price-point bikes getting better gear.

Guess I'm trying to say you should look at the bright side; Always Look On The Bright Side of Life - YouTube


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

All their stuff will be half price w/ no miles. Circle like a hawk


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

DeerhillJDOG said:


> All their stuff will be half price w/ no miles. Circle like a hawk


^^ This.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

That's why I ride an older bike; people expect you to suck because you have an old bike. Hopefully I prove some of them wrong.


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

I've sucked for years....

So let me get this straight, when I stink up the trail on my Titus I'm one of the growing legion?

But if i stink up the trail on my SE Stout that's OK?


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't care what they ride or how well they ride as long as they are having fun.


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

Oops, I am getting neg repped. My apologies to whoever I offended. You have all given good input and this thread has been very enlightening for me.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

.......


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

jugdish said:


> .......


I like bikes, so I notice what other people are riding. I also ride what I think fits me as far as style and skill go. I don't think that I would ride a bike with features and components that would be lost to me. It just baffles me why people choose to do so. Does that answer your question?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

foster07 said:


> I like bikes, so I notice what other people are riding. I also ride what I think fits me as far as style and skill go. I don't think that I would ride a bike with features and components that would be lost to me. It just baffles me why people choose to do so. Does that answer your question?


Quit while your ahead. :thumbsup:


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

foster07 said:


> I like bikes, so I notice what other people are riding. I also ride what I think fits me as far as style and skill go. I don't think that I would ride a bike with features and components that would be lost to me. It just baffles me why people choose to do so. Does that answer your question?


Yeah, it does to some degree. I like riding and my bikes are just tools to that end. I SS 90% of the time and hate people asking me about it, the reason for my deleted post. Anyhow, run what ya brung and enjoy the ride. Have a good one.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I like having nice toys. Thankfully, I dont suck nor is my bike exorbitantly expensive.


----------



## Maday (Aug 21, 2008)

foster07 said:


> Oops, I am getting neg repped. My apologies to whoever I offended. You have all given good input and this thread has been very enlightening for me.


Beatings will continue until moral improves  Just Kidding!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

only time I feel justified to hate on someone who has something expensive/way over their head is with cars.

I am NOT in favor of people buying a vette for example, just cause they can, with out appricateing what it can do. You'll kill your self or someone else, least with a bike you'll only hurt yourself!

Case in point with cars:
Two Turkeys on Thanksgiving Wrecking their Corvettes in The Woodlands - YouTube

THAT GUY SUCKS AT DRIVING HIS EXPENSIVE CAR! haha


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

I suck whether I'm on a cheap or an expensive bike, so I might as well do it on a bike that I like. Besides, If people have issues with *ME* riding a bike that *I* paid for with *MY* money, I would be willing to have them give me the funds to buy a bike that they prefer I ride.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

foster07 said:


> I don't think that I would ride a bike with features and components that would be lost to me. It just baffles me why people choose to do so.


What components would "be lost to me"? Even low budget bikes have wheels, brakes derailleurs, bar, stem, seatpost and believe it or not suspension.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


So are you upset that they have more money than you, or aren't as experienced as you? Either way, why are you worried about it?


----------



## Danke (Sep 19, 2005)

This is sadly true in all walks of life. Folks wish to put craft and skill onto their gold card instead of mere goods. 

This isn't a new observation either. There was glut of Cannondale/Volvo clones roaming the land years ago that had cars and bikes and team gear that matched the actual team riders, and in some cases was even nicer than the team had. Their spirits were all eventually crushed and they've vanished with very little trace on the fossil record. 

Now most of these folks are truly harmless. In fact some of them keep local stores or mail order chains alive and breathing for you buy from also. 

The loud mouthed over opinionated ones are a bit of a pain; especially if you're a mechanic trying to explain that the problem lies with them and their over priced miss matched parts, but if you meet them on the trail you can just pedal away from them.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

foster07 said:


> Oops, I am getting neg repped. My apologies to whoever I offended. You have all given good input and this thread has been very enlightening for me.


Unfortunately, you can't backpedal red chicklets off your rep. :nono:

This I know from experience.:madman:

Dang it sucks to see your hard earned greens chicklets get subtracted by one post (or two) which was not really all that bad - and was DEFINITELY an exception to one's general little gems of wisdom - but pissed off or offended one or two posters.

But I do know that I'm as likely to earn as many green chicklets as AZ.MTNS in 10 years as I am impressing anyone with my ability on my modestly priced $4k trailbike


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Quit while your ahead. :thumbsup:


Yet again, a brilliant suggestion:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


why you gotta out me like that bro? :sad:

[/hurtfeelings.sniffle]


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

They must not suck at working or stealing or both if they have nice toys


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

knutso said:


> They must not suck at working or stealing or both if they have nice toys


or selling drugs


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I honestly don't care what they ride, just as long as they ride.


+1!

And think, those guys who drop large coin at the LBS are subsidizing the local riding scene! AND as another plus, maybe they will tire of a sport they come to find they dont like (or maybe not like being judged) and sell aforementioned bike at a nice discount to all you 'worthier than thou' types!
<yawn>


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

It is not about what you ride, but your attitude while you are riding. Love to see someone on a trail, big grin, having fun, offering help to other riders in need etc.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I started riding on two wheels in 1961, raced MX for 8 years in so cal and have been riding MTBs for 13 years. So I don't suck, but I am kinda old, so I'm slow. Ive worked for the same company for 27 years so I make pretty good money. Ive paid my dues, sent two kids through school, so it's my turn. Yea I have ~$4500 in my newest bike and am currently building another one. I race 1/8th scale RC cars and my main rig is very expensive. I also fly RC planes, and thats expensive. Not too mention the G-Loomis fishing rods and Shimano Stradic reels. I don't spend my check on lap dances and $10 beers and all my bills are paid.

Ill ride whatever the fark I want and can give a rats patooty what others think about my bike or if I suck or not. I paid my dues, and it's all about me now!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I buy cheap socks though, just in case I have to poop in the woods.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Gary H said:


> I started riding on two wheels in 1961, raced MX for 8 years in so cal and have been riding MTBs for 13 years. So I don't suck, but I am kinda old, so I'm slow. Ive worked for the same company for 27 years so I make pretty good money. Ive paid my dues, sent two kids through school, so it's my turn. Yea I have ~$4500 in my newest bike and am currently building another one. I race 1/8th scale RC cars and my main rig is very expensive. I also fly RC planes, and thats expensive. Not too mention the G-Loomis fishing rods and Shimano Stradic reels. I don't spend my check on lap dances and $10 beers and all my bills are paid.
> 
> Ill ride whatever the fark I want and can give a rats patooty what others think about my bike or if I suck or not. I paid my dues, and it's all about me now!


Ride on Gary!! :thumbsup:


----------



## debaucherous (Jul 2, 2004)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


I'm not sure how to classify myself per your criteria...

I am unskilled.
I am experienced.
I ride a bike that most would consider exorbitant.

Do I count as one of "those people"?


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

Look at it this way...All of us sukko riders are pumping our easily earned dollars into the bike industry and that can only be good for all of us.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Expensive bikes are more fun to ride. Everything functions better- suspension, gears, brakes- regardless of the skill level of the rider.


----------



## Tiny_MN (Nov 5, 2011)

It isn't the bike which makes the rider. A good rider can do extremely well on a nearly stock bike.

I have this same argument with my motorcycle brethren whom spend thousands on a bike for go fast parts.

I would rather put money and time in the seat than have expensive parts that have to be replaced in the event of a crash. Or, have to work more to pay off those uber items which most likely would not benefit me.


----------



## coach2win (Aug 16, 2008)

I just bought my dream bike. Finally in a position in life when I can afford it. The problem is I'm older now and lost some of my skills. But man old man it is fun riding it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll be honest. I haven't read this whole thread. It got annoying. To me, it doesn't matter. I mean yeah I wish I had the bikes some people have, I wish I had the trucks some guys have, but then again I know there are guys out there that wish they had what I have. So I feel thankful for what I do have. Doesn't matter whether I'm riding my 2011 Stumpy FSR or my silly fixed gear-drop bar 1991 Specialized Hardrock that I have spent $50 bucks on, I have a smile on my face while I'm zipping down the trail. All this garbage about a bike making you a better rider is dumb. I have the exact same skills on my FSR that I do on my fully rigid singlespeed/fixed gear. I built those basic skills off of a freakin' Walgoose bmx bike as a kid. Goodness people, get a f*ckin' bike (I don't care what it is) and ride it til it dies!


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


This sounds like a thread on _road bike review_ from a stuffy roadie. Don't get me wrong, I know most roadies are not ***holes and I'm not calling you one, and I love riding my road bike. It just sounds too much like some of those uptight wankers you hate to ride next to.


----------



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

ecub said:


> Besides, If people have issues with *ME* riding a bike that *I* paid for with *MY* money, I would be willing to have them give me the funds to buy a bike that they prefer I ride.


Ditto!


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

what qualifies as exhorbitantlyexpensive?


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


----
Unsure why this statement would offend anyone enough to cast bad juju pts. 
I take it as a positive. The sport is growing, and people are spending $$. 
And, nice bikes that collect dust - soon become great used bikes.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

I like Turtles


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I honestly don't care what they ride, just as long as they ride.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mapkos13 (Mar 5, 2004)

I agree with most. This whole time I thought it was about the ride not what the ride is.

I've been on the trails for years. Started with a hard tail GT then to a Sugar, 575, Moment and just dropped a good deal on an Epiphany. What the best part? Some lucky person got a great deal on a used great bike when I changed. Circle of life man and I couldn't be happier seeing a totally stoked person riding off on their new toy that they may not have been able to afford if new. 

I guess maybe I should be saying "look at that dude on that piece of s;/t that can't ride? " Nah, instead I'd rather make some small talk about bikes, the trails and the day and offer some encouragement and move on. 

When we stop getting wrapped up in everyone else's life we'll be better off.


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

I am still kinda new and don't know sh*t from Shinola. I just ride for the pure pleasure. My buddies could be on a WallyWorld bike and I probably would not care...


----------



## Fyrblade (Aug 6, 2011)

Buy once. Buy for life. 

If I'm serious about wanting to do something, I don't buy something that matches my lack of skill. I buy what will make me better, faster. If a lighter bike will make me faster going up the hill, I buy the lighter bike. If x derailleur shifts better, I want it. If y brakes stop better, I want em. 

I'd hazard to say everyone wants that, and they probably do it to the best of their financial ability.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


It's you.

When I was in college, in 1999, riding Wilder Ranch, there were incompetent riders on expensive bikes.

Now I live in WA state, it's 2011, and there are incompetent riders on expensive bikes.

I have to admit that I am a little jealous - I'm not in the right place in my life for one right now - and I get a little extra charge when I pass them on a race course. But I don't think anything's actually different.

It's a democratizing aspect of the sport that cheap bikes still have around 98% of the efficiency of expensive bikes.

It's counter-revolutionary that nice suspension actually makes a difference. (Where's my hammer-and-sickle emoticon when I need one??)

People throwing money at tuning problems gets me, though. (Learn to put parktool.com into your URL bar. mtbr.com is not the only web site in the world.)

EDIT: Oh yeah... There are also shitty carpenters with beautiful 18V DeWalt drills. Lots of owners of sports cars don't actually push them. Etc. My bikes can't be described much better than "probably safe" if I try to sell them, my drill belches drywall dust, and if I owned a sports car, I promise right now, it would be a primer black Miata with just enough bondo to pass inspection for SCCA events.


----------



## Tiny_MN (Nov 5, 2011)

Mapkos13 said:


> When we stop getting wrapped up in everyone else's life we'll be better off.


This...


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*I suck less on my expensive bike*



foster07 said:


> You suck at riding your expensive bike.


I suck less on my expensive bike.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Everybody has to start somewhere, i bought the best bike i could afford when i got back into riding, other people with deaper pockets are simple doing the same thing.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I honestly don't care what they ride, just as long as they ride.


This.


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

foster07 said:


> ...are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


I sure hope so, but doubt it. In the past 2 years, 2 bike shops I liked have closed. Both were run and owned by guys passionate about riding offroad, and were instrumental in getting new trails built in their towns.

The more riders, the better.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I honestly don't care what they ride, just as long as they ride.


I honestly don't care what they ride, just as long as they reply when I say HI !


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

terrasmak said:


> Everybody has to start somewhere, i bought the best bike i could afford when i got back into riding, other people with deaper pockets are simple doing the same thing.


This.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Reminds me when I bought my first guitar. I couldn’t even play a chord but I was on fire for the music and knew I was gonna stick with it. Instead of buying some cheap dime store import, I went ahead and bought a new Martin herringbone D-28. Everyone, including the salesman at the guitar shop thought I was crazy pleading with me to buy some $150 box instead. Twenty years later, I’ve played on most of the big Bluegrass music stages there are to be played on using that very guitar. Never felt like I have outgrown it. I usually do the same thing with bikes. While I’ve passed the “noob” or “inexperienced” designations years and years ago, I still try to buy quality stuff I feel good about. Probably for some of the same reasons someone not as experienced might. Gotta start somewhere. Might as well start with good stuff if you can. I hate buying something then turning around 6 months later wanting or needing to upgrade. If I have the means, I just buy the best I can afford right out of the gate. And I use it to the best of my abilities and ambitions till it dies. Or I do.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Ill be sure to tell all the middle aged slightly over weight guys at my local trails to go trade their carbon Epics in on Hardrocks the first chance I get.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I probably suck at riding my somewhat expensive road bike more then my expensive mountain bikes, but I know when I get passed, or get beat in a race its my fault, I need all the advantages I can get at 65 yrs old, I'd rather enjoy my bikes then leave the money they cost to some of the family that can't find the time to call/e-mail me..LOL 
In my class 60+, sometimes 50+ beginner, I raced 4 races last year, got 5 awards, the last race had 5 riders in the 60+ class, I finished 3 rd, I may suck to the ones infront of me, but to those behind me, I'm not sure, I hope your all fortunate enough to be riding any bike at 65 yrs old, if you suck, or not..Happy Trails


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


You basically just came to a snake nest and called everyone slimy n scaley, of course youre gonna get negative reps lol, welcome to the club.

Best bet is just mind your business and Dont worry about others. there just arent a high percent of hardcore riders in this sport. if youre heading out at 10am on a saturday of course youre gonna see nothing but the weekend warriors, with their fully kitted Bike on their yakima Bike racks sitting on top of their audi,porsche, volkswagon, Subaru. wake up a Lil earlier if you want to avoid those types.... If you cant learn to not be so judgemental.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

blunderbuss said:


> Expensive bikes are more fun to ride. Everything functions better- suspension, gears, brakes- regardless of the skill level of the rider.


Not true. My funnest bike I ever owned was also my cheapest. Karate Monkey single speed with v-brakes. Everything always worked flawlessly on that bike. And it was a blast. Worked better and more fun than my other two bikes that cost 4-5 times as much.

I think the OP made a jerk wad post, but he has since seen that he was wrong... let it go people.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Yody said:


> You basically just came to a snake nest and called everyone slimy n scaley, of course youre gonna get negative reps lol, welcome to the club.
> 
> Best bet is just mind your business and Dont worry about others. there just arent a high percent of hardcore riders in this sport. if youre heading out at 10am on a saturday of course youre gonna see nothing but the weekend warriors, with their fully kitted Bike on their yakima Bike racks sitting on top of their audi,porsche, volkswagon, Subaru. wake up a Lil earlier if you want to avoid those types.... If you cant learn to not be so judgemental.


I almost never see people on the trails, because I like sunrise rides. Out the door by 6am, done by 10am right when everyone else starts their rides. It's the way to go, and it's almost always beautiful.

God damn, just thinking about this makes me wish it was summer all over again....


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

lets see...
a newb can buy a crappy bike and then upgrade to a nice bike and have the crappy bike collect dust.
or a newb can buy a nice bike from the get go and not upgrade for quite a while.

which option is more expensive in the long run?


----------



## Aptos (Jul 1, 2008)

I cant stand haters!!! I ride a bike that is above my ability, for now at least. I have been riding for 4 years now, and I must say that I have come a really long way. I originally purchased a bike from my LBS that ended up being one size too small for me. I still feel that they really took advantage of my inexperience at the time just so they could unload inventory. I struggled with this bike for 3 years until I finally said enough is enough. I needed an upgrade. I thought long and hard about what to buy and how much I should spend. In the end, I bought a bad ass $6k bike. Is my riding up to par with those who typically ride this type of bike? No, probably not. But, I have a bike to grow in to now, and I will never question myself over if I bought a good enough bike or not for the long haul. By the way, this bike has made me improve drastically as a rider. To the original poster: Suck it!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
Your riding is totally up to par with people who buy a $6000 bike. (What makes you think they're different from you?)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

bigfruits said:


> lets see...
> a newb can buy a crappy bike and then upgrade to a nice bike and have the crappy bike collect dust.
> or a newb can buy a nice bike from the get go and not upgrade for quite a while.
> 
> which option is more expensive in the long run?


Ohh! Let me guess! uh..the second one?


----------



## frntrngcactus (Mar 1, 2005)

*Old Bikes*



pcmark said:


> That's why I ride an older bike; people expect you to suck because you have an old bike. Hopefully I prove some of them wrong.


I agree, I cant afford the bike I want but I like to ride so I bought a bike within my budget. I got really lucky and found a 1x9 69er, it is fully rigid so I get beat up on the downhills but other than that I am tickled to death with my purchase. I think it is funny that people look at what you ride and then decide whether you are worthy or not to be on the trail. When I get on the trail "Hopefully I prove some of them wrong."


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Because I (apparently) don't really want to go on my run,


bike price venn by Andrew183, on Flickr

Sizes and overlaps of circles tweaked to match my opinion.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

OP has to remember "expensive" is relative to your income. Dropping $6K a bike is not much when you dropped $30K on motorcycle and $700k on house. Don't even get me started on my girls horse addiction.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

This reminds of the threads years ago discussing whether or not owning a nice bike but not riding it enough or with enough skill or speed to meet someone’s expectations or standards made you a "poseur." I can't say I miss those threads. 

I've ridden for years and I've gotten slower and more cautious. Aging lungs and legs, too many injuries—it adds up! At the same time, as a committed cyclist with years of experience, I understand and appreciate a quality bike and I’m willing and able to pay a bit more for the one I want. So, sure I might struggle to keep up with a guy half my age on a bike that cost half what mine did. Doesn’t mean I shouldn’t be able to ride the bike I want.

A friend of mine used to be able to ride a lot more than he does now, but last couple of years he’s been called on to work a lot of overtime. With all that OT, he has the money to buy a nice bike so he did, but he has less time to ride it so he’s slower on his nice new bike. Doesn’t mean he doesn’t deserve to have a nice bike. 

Envy is an ugly thing no matter how you phrase it.


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

I suck at riding my below medium priced bike.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I suck hard every time I ride up a steep hill.....regardless of how much the bike cost.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


Can't answer this one. Where I ride this time of year, all bikes look alike. That is, they are covered completely in mud. Can't tell 'em apart.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

irishpitbull said:


> Don't even get me started on my girls horse addiction.


 LOLz - I can't help myself I'm immature at times but so is this topic

now for my contribution

people riding is people riding, if an "expensive" bike makes it more enjoyable or allows them to ride more without fixing broken $h!t good for them, america needs to get off it's FAT A$$


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Just to appease the OP I totally sucked today, while riding the crappiest bike I own and I had a great time doing it.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

TitanofChaos said:


> LOLz - I can't help myself I'm immature at times but so is this topic


Silly bro.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

edubfromktown said:


> Think of it like wine: any fool can pay full price for an expensive bottle, skill and patience are required to find one for le$$ (and in the case of bikes maybe even a slightly USED one for 1/3rd -1/4th of the price).


In this economy if your paying full price for any, your a ra-tard.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Think of it like wine: any fool can pay full price for an expensive bottle, skill and patience are required to find one for le$$ (and in the case of bikes maybe even a slightly USED one for 1/3rd -1/4th of the price).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

$10,000 Bikes - What's The Point? | Cyclingnews.com

People get deals on bikes that shops will put on the floor.

A lot of the crazy-expensive ones sell out in preorder. If anyone's paying less than retail, it's because the bike company knows who that person is and wants them out advertising their bike. Some "halo" bikes will show up on the used market. A lot of them, you probably wouldn't want anymore at that point. (See a bike advertised on Craig's List as "racer-owned?" Maybe it means it was fairly well maintained, but it probably also means it's been hammered, crashed, hammered on a trainer, traveled, etc. etc. etc. Garage queens belonging to men "of a certain age" are probably the best purchase going.)

Think cult cars that sell for more than MSRP.


----------



## Woozle (Jun 13, 2008)

esundell90 said:


> only time I feel justified to hate on someone who has something expensive/way over their head is with cars.
> 
> I am NOT in favor of people buying a vette for example, just cause they can, with out appricateing what it can do. You'll kill your self or someone else, least with a bike you'll only hurt yourself!
> 
> ...


That was great!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Every bike I've ever owned has had the capability to exceed my riding ability...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Foster,
It's because all us 40+ sport class guys who learned to ride fast in college on entry-level bikes now have better jobs and can buy whatever we want.
Oh, that...and we don't give a $h!+ what anyone thinks of how fast or slow we are. rft: 

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Really, the percentage is the same as it's ever been. 

-F


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

Eh...I am not the best rider on the trail, or the worst by any means. 

That said, I would rather be very good at my career and a slower on my expensive bike than be faster on a mountain bike.

You can make all the judgments you want about people, but in the end doing so says more about you than it does them.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Just to appease the OP I totally sucked today, while riding the crappiest bike I own and I had a great time doing it.


Well, I totally sucked on my poser bike today, and I guess I may have had about as much fun as you did 

Tomorrow I'll most likely pick an even more expensive bike to suck at riding. If the weather is as good as it was today, I may have even more fun 

Whatever the people who passes me thinks, makes little difference to the level of fun I experience.

So depending where the OP is regarding age, he may be right. I for one buy or make exactly what I please, and have fun with most of it. 
So there you have it. Old enough to have the cash, and old enough to suck at riding without caring.

Magura


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm jelous of all you people riding right now. Damn you winter. Commuting by bike is kinda entertaining, until you try something extreme and nearly fail.

I tried bunny hopping over a burm thing on campus yesterday on my trek 800 commuter rig. Bunnyhopping does not work well when you have a rear bag/rack and panniers full of stuff. front lifted up, rear end did not really follow. ALmost got a gnarly sternum full of handlebars. 

****, I have plenty of haters for being a good rider on a shitty bike. It can happen both ways honestly. Tho, they are usually my friends or guys I ride with and we just like to poke at eachother.


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

I like pizza.


----------



## dta tx (Dec 13, 2009)

We call them bikegeeks. always been around.


----------



## desrcr (Feb 8, 2004)

." Look what hes got, he doesnt deserve it like I do" REALLY?

They sell Porsche's to people that just drive them on the street.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I think what's worse are the beginner riders who looks at an entry level $500 bike and says, "$500 for a bicycle!?!?"


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Because they should magically know that a reliable one costs more?

Come to think of it, I just spent less than that on an '06 road bike with Rival and BB7s. Booyah!


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

I bought my current bike from my team coach -- his name is Ferguson. It's a really, really nice bike -- a Devinci Desperado with XTR/XT kit and Cane Creek WAM wheels (before I decided to drop the dime on disc brakes and wheels -- BB7s and Mavic Crossrides). 

I've been hoping for the Spirit of the Ferg to take over from the bike and magically make me as strong/skilled a rider as he is, but so far all I've managed to do is keep riding more and get better on my own. It's really disappointing that my nice bike isn't doing all the work for me, and that I have to get better by racing and training more.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Page 3. Can you believe it?


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Gary H said:


> I started riding on two wheels in 1961, raced MX for 8 years in so cal and have been riding MTBs for 13 years. So I don't suck, but I am kinda old, so I'm slow. Ive worked for the same company for 27 years so I make pretty good money. Ive paid my dues, sent two kids through school, so it's my turn. Yea I have ~$4500 in my newest bike and am currently building another one. I race 1/8th scale RC cars and my main rig is very expensive. I also fly RC planes, and thats expensive. Not too mention the G-Loomis fishing rods and Shimano Stradic reels. I don't spend my check on lap dances and $10 beers and all my bills are paid.
> 
> Ill ride whatever the fark I want and can give a rats patooty what others think about my bike or if I suck or not. I paid my dues, and it's all about me now!


+1!! I just ride my little low/medium priced Niners and am totally okay with them!!!


----------



## hickwheeler (Dec 9, 2011)

Well if this is pointed towards guys like me oh well. I just got my bike yesterday. I haven't rode since like 1990 when I was 13. Now I'm overweight and in my mid 30's. So I got what I could swing. It's not top of the line. But way more bike than my abilities. I wanted something that would not beat the crap out of me. But I think me '11 Spec Camber Comp for $1299 + tax was a good way for me to go. Atleast I'm doing something to help myself.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

hickwheeler said:


> Well if this is pointed towards guys like me oh well. I just got my bike yesterday. I haven't rode since like 1990 when I was 13. Now I'm overweight and in my mid 30's. So I got what I could swing. It's not top of the line. But way more bike than my abilities. I wanted something that would not beat the crap out of me. But I think me '11 Spec Camber Comp for $1299 + tax was a good way for me to go. Atleast I'm doing something to help myself.


Good choice; on the bike and decision to start riding!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

hickwheeler said:


> Well if this is pointed towards guys like me oh well. I just got my bike yesterday. I haven't rode since like 1990 when I was 13. Now I'm overweight and in my mid 30's. So I got what I could swing. It's not top of the line. But way more bike than my abilities. I wanted something that would not beat the crap out of me. But I think me '11 Spec Camber Comp for $1299 + tax was a good way for me to go. Atleast I'm doing something to help myself.


 I don't think he means you...

I think he means this guy


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

IF that guy is ridding too much for his abilities then props to him cuz that chick hes ridding with is HOT!


----------



## hickwheeler (Dec 9, 2011)

Andy Pancroft said:


> Good choice; on the bike and decision to start riding!!! :thumbsup:


Thank you, From what I can tell from the first ride tonight. I will enjoy it. Besides it kicking my butt till I get a little more fit.


----------



## hickwheeler (Dec 9, 2011)

Aaron D said:


> I don't think he means you...


I'm not worried if he did.

It's cool to see so many from W. Wa on here. Maybe one day I'll run into you out on a trail and you can have a good laugh at me.


----------



## MeowMr2 (Feb 2, 2009)

I dont care, Im poor and i know it. So I ride what i got and just be happy i have a bike. 

The Big point is, at least the person is getting some exercise.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Jealousy is the jaundice of the soul.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Aaron D said:


> I don't think he means you...
> 
> I think he means this guy


This is probably true. I doubt he has the skill to ride that girl.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I won't ride a expensive bike because I'm worried someone will expect me to do something Knar!!!

So I ride a anti technology tird. It's like a rolling excuse to suk. I freakin love it!!!


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

*Number one!*

Are you the best rider in the entire world? If so, feel free to criticize.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

excellent thread


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Bailey44 said:


> I've been riding for years and I pretty much suck and have an expensive bike. It looks great when I push it up climbs.
> 
> To me, it doesn't say "I'm a great mountain biker", it says "I have more money than you do"...lol...
> 
> Who cares? Let people ride whatever they want, we are adults on bikes...


Me too...


----------



## dta tx (Dec 13, 2009)

Yep!


----------



## TNRabbit (Dec 9, 2011)

Gary H said:


> I started riding on two wheels in 1961, raced MX for 8 years in so cal and have been riding MTBs for 13 years. So I don't suck, but I am kinda old, so I'm slow. Ive worked for the same company for 27 years so I make pretty good money. Ive paid my dues, sent two kids through school, so it's my turn. Yea I have ~$4500 in my newest bike and am currently building another one. I race 1/8th scale RC cars and my main rig is very expensive. I also fly RC planes, and thats expensive. Not too mention the G-Loomis fishing rods and Shimano Stradic reels. I don't spend my check on lap dances and $10 beers and all my bills are paid.
> 
> Ill ride whatever the fark I want and can give a rats patooty what others think about my bike or if I suck or not. I paid my dues, and it's all about me now!





coach2win said:


> I just bought my dream bike. Finally in a position in life when I can afford it. The problem is I'm older now and lost some of my skills. But man old man it is fun riding it.


x 2 to the above.

Also, this one made me ROFL:



Gary H said:


> I buy cheap socks though, just in case I have to poop in the woods.


I bought my Cannondale Super V 900 in 2004 from a guy who had $4k in it; XTR components, Cane Creek Air Shock in rear, Manitou fork, etc., for 1/10th what he had invested (cause I'm a cheap [email protected][email protected]~).

I'm glad he spent that money, so I didn't have to.

(It still hasn't made me a great rider, but I'm having fun anyway~)


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

pointerDixie214 said:


> This is probably true. I doubt he has the skill to ride that girl.


Or the endurance.


----------



## dta tx (Dec 13, 2009)

We are all getting older but I to have the best bikes I have ever had but I still ride the crap out of them. Got on a mountain bike in 1985. I do love the guys ho by high end bikes keep them for a short time and sell them cheep!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

dta tx said:


> We are all getting older but I to have the best bikes I have ever had but I still ride the crap out of them. Got on a mountain bike in 1985. I do love the guys *ho by* high end bikes keep them for a short time and sell them cheep!


Took me a moment to figure it out, "ho by" = "who buy" - don't you just love auto-correct?


----------



## dta tx (Dec 13, 2009)

I am Dyslexic sorry for that but yes "ho by" = "who buy" auto-correct only works if get close.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

This thread is pretty amusing to read, which is good.

I'm glad I bought two good, but not crazy expensive bikes. I didn't know what I liked so I bought a Kona Dawg Deelux and a Hei-Hei-29er. I learned on both. I had well under 4k into two solid bikes. I beat the crap out of the Dawg, that bike went down on everything except the Titanic. It served me very well and still serves its new owner well. 

It took me a couple of years to actually become a good enough rider to know what I like. Sounds strange but its just like when I roadraced motos. I'd asked to ride a (very fast) friends bike and come in after 30 minutes and say "WTF!!! How do you even RIDE that thing let alone go as fast as you do???" Ditto for some folks who rode my bike. We all develop preferences for certain equipment.

I'm glad I didn't spend many, many thousands of dollars on a single bike only to find out that I owned a mountain bike that was not one condusive to my style or one that suited my need for the type of riding I gravitated towards. What I did lean is that I like a 26er and a 29er so I have both... ok I have three bikes.

I harbor no ill will towards those who start on premium equipment in any sport. Upside is when (if) they realize they made a wrong choice that's some premium used gear for sale.....hopefully at a deal.


----------



## SOILWORK (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't care about what type of bike someone is riding or what their skill level is. The point is that they are out riding a bike and that's what I like to see!!


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

telemike said:


> Are you the best rider in the entire world? If so, feel free to criticize.


Yes I am and I will...thank you!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Define "suck at riding" and define "expensive." Different meaning to everyone. Sometimes, I'm the best rider in my group. Sometimes (usually those same times!) my bike cost 3x as much as anyone else's. Sometimes, I'm bottom-tier skill level compared to others on the trail and my bike costs 1/3 what the other bikes around cost (my first day at Northstar on my old 4.5" AM comes to mind -- I spent the day just trying to stay out of everyone else's way!). In reality, though, unless I'm standing in a lift line or unloading at the shuttle or trailhead (where I admittedly do like to bike-gawk a little), I have no clue what everyone else around me is riding.

One caviat, though -- it is funny when people think they can buy their way up the skill level, which I think is what the OP may have been getting at. I used to play in a raquetball league, and there were guys that would buy a newer, "better" raquet literally after every lost tournament, always with the same excuses -- "I'm sure I would have been better if I had the hammer that guy was using ...." They never really got any better, 'cuz they focused more on the equipment than their own skill level and making themselves better. I know a couple of very wealthy guys who I end up riding with maybe once a year, and do sort of the same thing with their bikes -- "my old bike just wasn't stiff enough or light enough to make this climb" or "if I had more suspension, I could clear that obstacle" -- and it is a little funny to hear them on the rare occasion we ride together to explain how their new something-or-other is gonna make all the difference today!

Of course, for them, it is all relative, because the $10k or whatever they spend on new bike gear is probably a lot less than they spend on wine or new art or whatever else every year, so they wouldn't say their bikes are "expensive" relative to everything else they own.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
I did something similar a couple of years ago. I broke a ski when I was skiing somewhere I shouldn't have been on Public Enemies. I demoed around some and bought a ski I'd been too intimidated to consider previously. Volkl Mantras in 177cm. They're taller than I am.  And they rock. It's like a fat GS ski. (I also have GS skis, but I've been meaning to sell them, I get good enough grip on the Mantras to consider them a one ski solution, at least until I can afford a long enough ski season to have groomer-only days. I was working at a resort and skied dozens of days when I got the Mantras. My record for a season is 90.)


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been skiing on Mantras for years now and love 'em. Hold a good edge on hardpack and plow through pow in the steeps.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*Interesting thread...*

I enjoy seeing hot bikes on the trail regardless of who is riding them and what their skill level is. My ideal hot bikes are steel ht's but all the new fs carbon bikes are cool to see also.
One of my favorites to see are rigid steel 29ers. If people are out on their bikes and happy to be riding why not be happy for them?.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

edouble said:


> I. If people are out on their bikes and happy to be riding why not be happy for them?.


That there sums it up perfect.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Read this link posted by Crankout about "The Magic Bullet Syndrome", and think it fits here well.
All sports have those that believe the latest & greatest will make them rock.

Mountain Bike Strength and Cardio Training Tips and Programs


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread's start actually reminds me of middle school and a bully calling out a "poor" kid for having a new pair of designer jeans. Honestly a bunch of crap. Tip your head and say nice bike if you must and get on with life. Even better, don't pay attention to the bike and make a buddy for the day. You never know what you may learn or teach.


----------



## bike811 (May 8, 2010)

I lost almost 160 pounds riding bicycles - riding equipment beyond my capability was a motivator. I've worked my whole life designing or manufacturing machinery, and I just plain like nice equipment. If you buy stuff because you think that's all you deserve, then you deserve what you buy. If you decide what you will deserve, then it may happen someday. On the other hand, it can be fun finding a bike at a garage sale and passing people with it. Just be active, and be nice doing it. If a Huffy is what you can afford, then go ride with it and make friends, and later you can laugh about the old days with the other old farts with more money in bikes than cars.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i could see how its annoying, but its more annoying if they dont ride. we all start somewhere, so they DO deserve it if they ride it. if it's simply a garage ornament, thats different


----------



## MD_TX (Dec 8, 2011)

hickwheeler said:


> Well if this is pointed towards guys like me oh well. I just got my bike yesterday. I haven't rode since like 1990 when I was 13. Now I'm overweight and in my mid 30's. So I got what I could swing. It's not top of the line. But way more bike than my abilities. I wanted something that would not beat the crap out of me. But I think me '11 Spec Camber Comp for $1299 + tax was a good way for me to go. Atleast I'm doing something to help myself.


-If it's pointed at you, then it's pointed at me as well. Similar to you it's been at least 15 years or so since I've been on a bike and I'm definitely not as athletic as I used to be. For my very first bike, after riding a month, I picked up a Yeti 575 for 1/3 off the list price. I thought it was a fair deal and definitely more bike than I need/can handle right now, but like you I wasn't gonna settle for a crappy bike that would make me hate riding. Props to you my friend. Ride on!


----------



## hickwheeler (Dec 9, 2011)

MD_TX said:


> -If it's pointed at you, then it's pointed at me as well. Similar to you it's been at least 15 years or so since I've been on a bike and I'm definitely not as athletic as I used to be. For my very first bike, after riding a month, I picked up a Yeti 575 for 1/3 off the list price. I thought it was a fair deal and definitely more bike than I need/can handle right now, but like you I wasn't gonna settle for a crappy bike that would make me hate riding. Props to you my friend. Ride on!


Thanks, When I first started looking at bikes. I was looking at cheap box store crap. Then started researching and was looking at nicer HT. But was able to get something better. So why not. I will be putting on 14 miles in the morning.


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


I have found that life has been so much easier for me when I figured out that there is always someone out there that is better at something or has more than I do. There is someone even better than them. It goes on and on. At the end of the day though we still have to take a crap, wipe our arse and we still die. So who cares if anyone is anything...


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Has the OP returned to further voice his opinion or even defend it? 

I'm to lazy to check because I'm out riding my hella expensive bike rather poorly on my local trails.


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Dec 11, 2011)

MD_TX said:


> -If it's pointed at you, then it's pointed at me as well. Similar to you it's been at least 15 years or so since I've been on a bike and I'm definitely not as athletic as I used to be. For my very first bike, after riding a month, I picked up a Yeti 575 for 1/3 off the list price. I thought it was a fair deal and definitely more bike than I need/can handle right now, but like you I wasn't gonna settle for a crappy bike that would make me hate riding. Props to you my friend. Ride on!


I'm here as well, also in my 30s and haven't ridden for about 10 years so I still think Steve Peat, Martyn Ashton and Hawes along with Hans Ray are the dogs.

I'm probably going to whack down a fair wedge for a 2012 Camber Comp but can't wait to get out and ride again. Some XC, trails and maybe try my hand at trials riding again (not sure FS is going to help with that much tho). The bike will be above my abilities but I don't want to buy cheap and have to keep upgrading as my skills catch up again plus I don't have the time any more.

At the end of it we're all just sitting on bits of metal, plastic and rubber and none of us will exist in 100 years so if you're out enjoying yourself why hate on someone else also enjoying themselves? :thumbsup:


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

Wait a minute - are you saying there's something wrong with leaving the price tags on the frame and components??? Buying expensive stuff=good capitalist=good American. I don't know about the others, but I'm not going to stand around and let you insult the United States of America!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

edley said:


> Wait a minute - are you saying there's something wrong with leaving the price tags on the frame and components???


Lol, this made me think of Minnie Pearl... I'm getting old...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my bikeshop buddy told me a guy came in and bought a $5k Santa Cruz FS for the local rail trail.
to each his own!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Whatever gets them out. So long as they aren't above


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

well i suppose i saw this kid on the bike i wanted

was kind of jealous wonder what parent spend 1500 on the bike for him plus im pretty sure he bought the last 2011 model i was looking at buying.


what annoys me is little rich spoilt brats on bikes that hardly ever get ridden.


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Dec 11, 2011)

The kid might never see his dad, his mum might be abusive but his father brings in lots of money. The dad might think it makes him a good father to give his kid an expensive bike. Maybe the kid would prefer a cheaper bike and a half decent family? You never know!

Or, the kid might have saved up for a looong time or maybe his grandparents wanted to treat their grandson for getting over his cancer so got him an amazing bike he loves (but isn't very good on yet)?

Forget about it, go out with your mates and ride.


----------



## dannybl (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Admittedly, I laughed very hard when I saw a guy on a brand new Yeti SB-66 which his fancy-everything gear going slower than the 60 year old couple on rigid bicycles from the 90s with his rotors howling like a female cat in heat. Besides seeing people crash, it has been one of the funniest things I have seen on the trails. That was months ago though, so maybe now he understands how to take care of it. Hopefully.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

What is do you consider an expensive bike? These things are cheap compared to other hobbies


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope to resemble the op someday. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

ranier said:


> Has the OP returned to further voice his opinion or even defend it?
> 
> I'm to lazy to check because I'm out riding my hella expensive bike rather poorly on my local trails.


yes, he has apologized.


----------



## turnerth (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't compare yourself with others lest you become vain or bitter.

Thanks Dad!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

NicoleB28 said:


> my bikeshop buddy told me a guy came in and bought a $5k Santa Cruz FS for the local rail trail.
> to each his own!


That happened a couple of times at the bike shop I worked at over the summer. 
Two different people came in and asked after carbon frame bikes with all the bells & whistles. I asked them what local trails they like to ride in an effort to find out what bike to show them and they both said they will be riding on the dirt roads around their house. The first time I thought he meant he would be riding the dirt roads to the trails, but nope, just on the dirt roads. I tired some gentle prodding to something more appropriate and less $$, but they knew what they wanted, so if they want to spend their money, who am I to say no.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

It's all good if you wanna buy the most expensive bike in the shop ... just as long as you don't use it to ride to cool places just to get high


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

Mint_Sauce said:


> The kid might never see his dad, his mum might be abusive but his father brings in lots of money. The dad might think it makes him a good father to give his kid an expensive bike. Maybe the kid would prefer a cheaper bike and a half decent family? You never know!
> 
> Or, the kid might have saved up for a looong time or maybe his grandparents wanted to treat their grandson for getting over his cancer so got him an amazing bike he loves (but isn't very good on yet)?
> 
> Forget about it, go out with your mates and ride.


Hi

well i don't see the point parents trying to buy there kid love. how many of these kids are on drugs just want a bit of time with parents rather than spending heaps of money of them and never seeing there parents.

wouldn't of been so annoyed it wasn't the last of bike i wanted in the shop and down south isn't allowed to send these bikes around Australia something to do with bicycle companies trying to keep the bike prices high


----------



## Haystack Calhoun (Jan 18, 2004)

It's all about riding not how good you are.


----------



## dta tx (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes. who cares if I by the best bike in the world and never ride it?


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

bardynt said:


> Hi
> 
> well i don't see the point parents trying to buy there kid love. how many of these kids are on drugs just want a bit of time with parents rather than spending heaps of money of them and never seeing there parents.
> 
> wouldn't of been so annoyed it wasn't the last of bike i wanted in the shop and down south isn't allowed to send these bikes around Australia something to do with bicycle companies trying to keep the bike prices high


Um....what?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

pointerDixie214 said:


> This is probably true. I doubt he has the skill to ride that girl.


Look closely. Is that George Clooney?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I ride a $5000 bike and crash about every ride. When I think about how much that pisses you off, I gain a little wood.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> I ride a $5000 bike and crash about every ride. When I think about how much that pisses you off, I gain a little wood.


While I don't ride a $5k bike - I mean I can barely afford my Niners (Love my Tang Air 9!!!) - I think this is funny!!!


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> I ride a $5000 bike and crash about every ride. When I think about how much that pisses you off, I gain a little wood.


I'll keep that in mind next time I crash 

Magura


----------



## BKiller Fantom (Dec 28, 2009)

Negative rep for leaning a bike against a Lamborghini.


----------



## WHITE SHADOW (Dec 16, 2011)

sounds like a rider that you will see on a trail that will ride right pass you if you need some help ! i say whats up , hows it going , is everything ok when i see a rider on a trail i dint care what kind of bike they have . ill ride any hill any trail anytime


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

WHITE SHADOW said:


> sounds like a rider that you will see on a trail that will ride right pass you if you need some help ! i say whats up , hows it going , is everything ok when i see a rider on a trail i dint care what kind of bike they have . ill ride any hill any trail anytime


You'd be surprised to see that those "rich bastards", are usually civilized human beings, and help when needed.

I for one am yet to not offer help when needed, and that way beyond what most people would expect.

Magura


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*You probably crash because...*



Anonymous said:


> I ride a $5000 bike and crash about every ride. When I think about how much that pisses you off, I gain a little wood.


your pushing yourself and/or having fun goofing around trying different things. Riding isn't about NOT falling or crashing. Gotta break some shells to make scrambled eggs :thumbsup:.
Enjoy the hell out of your $5000 bike.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

edouble said:


> your pushing yourself and/or having fun goofing around trying different things.


No. I'm pretty much just a klutz.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Imagine how expensive high end bikes would be if only those skilled enough to use them to full potential bought them?

I am a beliver in "high end retail motivation" let people be inspired by owning a killer bike!


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Am I the first to quote "The Rules"?

See rule #4

It's ALL about the bike!

end of thread


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL @ the Rules.

It's a sport. Following the Rules might help you win a fashion show.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

bamwa1 said:


> Am I the first to quote "The Rules"?
> 
> See rule #4
> 
> ...


Rules? There are no freakin rules, we are MTBers are we not?


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Who cares what the other guy spends, it's not your dough... If you're cool, it's cool. If not, who cares?


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> LOL @ the Rules.
> 
> It's a sport. Following the Rules might help you win a fashion show.


The Devil has spoken. His name is AndrwSwitch.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh what this thread has become in just a few short days :lol:


----------



## gdkeys (Sep 2, 2008)

I can identify with the op's perspective in a couple of ways.

I've seen golfers with a $2000 worth of clubs who cannot break 100, illustrating the principle that it's the archer more so than and arrow.

I also relate to it in that I'm a beginner/intermediate rider and have fairly expensive bike. I have no doubt that others could ride my bike better than I, but am not so certain that they would enjoy it more.

And, not because I can justify it, but because I'm able to (and I'm addicted), I'm going to buy another bike!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

gdkeys said:


> I can identify with the op's perspective in a couple of ways.
> 
> I've seen golfers with a $2000 worth of clubs who cannot break 100, illustrating the principle that it's the archer more so than and arrow.


A novice golfers benefit most from expensive clubs as it's bigger and more forgiving, they help correcting ball fight and add backspin which reduce side spin. Good golfer needs less forgiveness club which would help them work the ball left, right, low or high.

It's the nature of the sport once they break 90, first thing they wanna do is get a set of more difficult clubs to hit


----------



## TNRabbit (Dec 9, 2011)

ranier said:


> Has the OP returned to further voice his opinion or even defend it?
> 
> I'm to lazy to check because I'm out riding my hella expensive bike rather poorly on my local trails.


^^ LIKE ^^

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

You know what upsets me even more. People riding a high end bike. Fully kitted in matching team uniform, minus one sock. While wearing ear buds. Without a helmet on. Texting all the while.

If I see them at the trail head, post ride. Drinking a cheep domestic light beer. While mounting thier expensive bike on a Prius. I completely snap. :madmax:


----------



## VFXterra (Nov 8, 2011)

I've sucked at riding for years. Buying a more expensive bike didn't make it any worse. 

Didn't make it any better either. 

Still loves me my hardtail.


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> I ride a $5000 bike and crash about every ride. When I think about how much that pisses you off, I gain a little wood.


Just don't crash on your wood, it hurts . I crash all the time too, the way I see it if you aren't crashing you aren't pushing yourself enough.


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

esundell90 said:


> only time I feel justified to hate on someone who has something expensive/way over their head is with cars.
> 
> I am NOT in favor of people buying a vette for example, just cause they can, with out appricateing what it can do. You'll kill your self or someone else, least with a bike you'll only hurt yourself!
> 
> ...


Thats what happens when you try to drag race around a corner with a corvette and a automatic transmission.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

foster07 said:


> Oops, I am getting neg repped. My apologies to whoever I offended. You have all given good input and this thread has been very enlightening for me.


This is why rep is so stupid. That's all people care about now...EVERY damn post turns into rep.


----------



## royalty (Nov 14, 2010)

I stopped comparing myself to others some time ago (at least conciously). I'm happy the way everything goes. Not being part of that rat race makes it such a more pleasant experience. It's not worth the time and effort to worry about what others do and have. Just make the most of what you DO have and enjoy every single day.


----------



## bike811 (May 8, 2010)

Trail running is big in the area where I live (Chattanooga, TN). Some of the fastest can run an average close to 10mph for marathon distance. That's about like an "average" mtb rider on these trails, but they don't have wheels...., not even a cheap bike.. Life is easier when you at least try to do your own thing. Otherwise, someone is going to put you in your place. I like nice equipment, and I try not to be embarrased too much by my performance. I'm only 49, so I still have time to get fast..


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a mediocre rider and I know it 
But I'm getting better every ride
But seriously I bought a $2k bike that ive put $1500 into because my LBS didn't have a $6k bike in a XL frame
The best equip is what's best to learn on because it is the best designed and the easiest to use and maintain 
And really expensive is a POV alot of my friends say my Z06 was expensive and same with my denali diesel truck but hey I like em and they are fun to drive and I'm sure I dont haul a heavy load all the time or drive 200mph all the time but hey the equip can do it even if I cant


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

hickwheeler said:


> I'm not worried if he did.
> 
> It's cool to see so many from W. Wa on here. Maybe one day I'll run into you out on a trail and you can have a good laugh at me.


I wont laugh at you I'll laugh with you. :thumbsup:

oh and for ever bodies info that's Goerge Clooney.


----------



## GT-mtb (Dec 19, 2011)

mee too.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


Did they spend your money...Then don't worry about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeMendo (Feb 12, 2007)

*Amazed at length of this thread.*



marpilli said:


> Lol, this made me think of Minnie Pearl... I'm getting old...


Dude, if you remember Minnie Pearl, you are certified old. HEEE HAAW !!

Smile when you ride.(If you know how)

The vast majority of us are holding our bikes back from their full potential so what's the difference ?

The top end bikes just work better; they just do.

That's on purpose and you have to pay to play.

It just doesn't matter as long as you smile when you ride.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow. This title made me think of myself. I am just turning 50, and started riding MTB's this past Summer. I used to race Road back in the day so I have some experiance on bikes in general, and when I started MTB, I bought a 04 used FSR Pro for really cheap. I love the bike, but am upgrading to a new 11 Epic S-Works frameset for 1/2 the original price off the Blem site. All said and done, I'll be riding this frameset with mostly XT stuff and some XTR for like $3,000 total investment. I feel a little guilty getting this frameset (with Fork), but after trying a Carbon frame a few times I really liked it and I seemed to climb better on it. So yea, I suck at riding an expensive bike compared to many of you, and pondered if I could appreciate the differences at my skill level, but I am going for it. 

I ride in the Sierras and local Mountains too, and figure if I can handle the type of rides I have been doing, I am probably good enough to enjoy some of the benefits of this much newer and hopefully better frame technology. I recently rode the Cannell Train/Plunge, and put in 34 miles in one day, much of it at over 9,000' elevation, and had a blast. Will I get passed by riders on lesser bikes? You bet. Do I care? Not so much.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

foster07 said:


> Is it just me or are there a growing number of inexperienced and/or unskilled riders out there on exhorbitantly priced bicycles?


If you knew what I had to go through to arrive at a point where, 47-years-old, I can afford a nice bike or two you would be ashamed of your attitude and apologize. It's not as if the productive class isn't harassed enough by everybody and their brother without getting it from other mountain bikers.

Current Fleet:

2012 Stumpjumper Comp HT Carbon 29
2011 Specialized Enduro Comp (with a Hammerschmidt, Baby!)
2011 Niner One 9 Single Speed
2010 Surley Pugsley


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

So, what is this "productive class" you speak of?


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

SteveF said:


> This reminds of the threads years ago discussing whether or not owning a nice bike but not riding it enough or with enough skill or speed to meet someone's expectations or standards made you a "poseur." I can't say I miss those threads.
> 
> I've ridden for years and I've gotten slower and more cautious. Aging lungs and legs, too many injuries-it adds up! At the same time, as a committed cyclist with years of experience, I understand and appreciate a quality bike and I'm willing and able to pay a bit more for the one I want. So, sure I might struggle to keep up with a guy half my age on a bike that cost half what mine did. Doesn't mean I shouldn't be able to ride the bike I want.
> 
> ...


Exactly. When s young guy on a $500-bike passes me on the trail I politely get my 47-year-old ass and $3000-bike out of his way. No problem.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> So, what is this "productive class" you speak of?


When it's me in two years, mechanical engineers. 

I knew a BA in theatre wasn't going to get me a fancy bike. But I accomplished a lot of things I'm proud of. I'd like to accomplish more kickass stuff with an MSE, but I expect that I'll also get a fancy bike. (Probably several.)


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

IMO you guys are giving the OP too much of an ass ripping. I can see what he meant to say.

I use to ride trackdays for motorcycles and I'll be a rich man if I could get a penny for every time I hear a novice rider state that he NEEDS racing slicks, tire warmers, and the whole shebang to ride in novice class or even intermediate, when I'm riding in advanced group with street tires and an almost stock bike. 

Their pit area ends up looking like something out of a motogp race with their wives/gfs dressed in race queen outfits with the umbrella and the whole 9 yards. Then they go out there and completely park it on the turns becoming rolling chicanes for everyone. 

You have those guys in every hobby. The sad thing is most of them THINK they need it, and most of them THINK it will make them a better rider, shooter, golfer (whatever the hobby is). I usually try to mind my own business though... if they can afford it and that's what they want, more power to them.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Mojo Troll said:


> You know what upsets me even more. People riding a high end bike. Fully kitted in matching team uniform, minus one sock. While wearing ear buds. Without a helmet on. Texting all the while.
> 
> If I see them at the trail head, post ride. Drinking a cheep domestic light beer. While mounting thier expensive bike on a Prius. I completely snap. :madmax:


Sometimes I come home with one sock due to the having to poop in the woods thing, but I never wear matching team uniforms. I fact, I break all the rules during the winter by wearing a MX jersey. I'm so old I wear a helmet climbing onto the shower because most home accidents happen during a slip in the tub, I don't know what ear buds are, and forget about texting, but I know what Budweiser is! :thumbsup:

A Prius? :nono:

I'm from Texas! I drive a Ford truck with a gun rack in the back and am thinking of getting some bull horns to mount on my hood. Maybe take out some leg shaving, tree hugging roadies wearing those team colors who boobie trap my local trail!

Damn! I need a cheap domestic beer! :madman:

j/k btw.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Who cares what kind of bike anyone else is riding, or what kind of skills they have. The real question is, are you having fun and making the most of what you've got, or are you just gonna beeyatch and whine? :yawn:


----------



## Danke (Sep 19, 2005)

Gary H said:


> I'm from Texas! I drive a Ford truck with a gun rack in the back and am thinking of getting some bull horns to mount on my hood. Maybe take out some leg shaving, tree hugging roadies wearing those team colors who *boobie trap* my local trail!


I love boobie traps; that's how I met my wife.

True story.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Will Goes Boing said:


> IMO you guys are giving the OP too much of an ass ripping. I can see what he meant to say.
> 
> I use to ride trackdays for motorcycles and I'll be a rich man if I could get a penny for every time I hear a novice rider state that he NEEDS racing slicks, tire warmers, and the whole shebang to ride in novice class or even intermediate, when I'm riding in advanced group with street tires and an almost stock bike.
> 
> ...


Punched him some rep, he's cool. Sometimes we all get caught up and this thought comes up and we wanna type chit on on the keyboard. It's called passion.

I gotta go. Walgoose has tube socks on sale.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Or my favorite tool?


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Re: car hood-humping chick...I don't get it (like that, anymore) either.

Pretty amazing, though.

This has been a pretty good thread, but I think we missed something along the way. I don't care what you ride, so long as you're not, as the kids say, a total ******. If you're OK, its OK.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> When it's me in two years, mechanical engineers.
> 
> I knew a BA in theatre wasn't going to get me a fancy bike. But I accomplished a lot of things I'm proud of. I'd like to accomplish more kickass stuff with an MSE, but I expect that I'll also get a fancy bike. (Probably several.)


Don't let Andrew fool you. Here's the real reason he's studying engineering.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> Don't let Andrew fool you. Here's the real reason he's studying engineering.


Ha ha...as a former Civil Engineer I get that...


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

You suck at riding your cheap bike.


----------



## Supermoto Fan (Sep 29, 2011)

bamwa1 said:


> Am I the first to quote "The Rules"?
> 
> See rule #4
> 
> ...


Man, There's some great stuff there!


----------

